# In an Online Relationship with someone here at PerC



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

How many of you are in an online relationship with someone here at PerC? 

I've made the poll private so please share freely :happy:


----------



## rubelin (May 19, 2011)

there was no option for "no, I haven't met anyone"


----------



## Em Dai (Jun 22, 2011)

rubelin said:


> there was no option for "no, I haven't met anyone"


that could be the reason why a disproportionate amount of votes went to "No, I'm not here for that."


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

rubelin said:


> there was no option for "no, I haven't met anyone"


Quoted for truth.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

This poll also lacks options for "had one, met, but it's over" and "in one and already met". I think I just about fit the first of my options...

Although the thread doesn't specify "romantic relationship" so I guess the other people I talk to could be included? I cannot see any way of voting accurately, so I'm not going to :tongue:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in a LDR with someone I met on this site, but we've met IRL and will see each other again soon. There was no option for relationships like mine. Also, that last option is amusing. I didn't join perc to find a boyfriend, it just...happened.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't been here long enough to have any idea whats going on.

-Will


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Delete - - - - :frustrating:


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

@rubelin, @Em-Dai, @wobster, @asmit127, @Eerie, @darksoul, @Hokahey, @NeonBomb, @Arclight, @Beverly

Awww MANN - I needed you guys to be part of my "poll planning committee" LOL You could have helped me make this a much better poll. But I guess you get what I was going for...The "not here for that" option was for people like me who are married 

So any other ideas for better options? I'll make a new Poll! Then would you come back and vote again? I think it is a fun thing to learn about this part of what people are experiencing here at PerC.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

@lullabyblossom I was interested enough to click this thread, if another appeared I daresay I'd open that too :laughing:

I guess you could add a "came looking and..." and "didn't look but..." before each of the positive options, if you want to make it really complicated?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

lullabyblossom said:


> Awww MANN - I needed you guys to be part of my "poll planning committee" LOL You could have helped me make this a much better poll. But I guess you get what I was going for...The "not here for that" option was for people like me who are married
> 
> So any other ideas for better options? I'll make a new Poll! Then would you come back and vote again? I think it is a fun thing to learn about this part of what people are experiencing here at PerC.


1. Married to a PerC member
2. My SO is a PerC member, we've met
3. My SO is a PerC member, we haven't met
4. Single PerC member, interested in finding one/another one.
5. Single PerC member, ex was a PerC member. We met.
6. Single PerC member, ex was a PerC member. We didn't meet.
7. Married to non-PerC member.
8. Simply not interested (seeking anyone). At least not at this time.


----------



## Em Dai (Jun 22, 2011)

i like participating in polls, so if you make another ... i will be back


----------



## rubelin (May 19, 2011)

aw @lullabyblossom sorry to mess your poll up =( 

I think Hokahey's ideas cover it, just add the word "met here" or "didn't meet here" to the end of the sentences


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> 1. Married to a PerC member
> 2. My SO is a PerC member, we've met
> 3. My SO is a PerC member, we haven't met
> 4. Single PerC member, interested in finding one/another one.
> ...


I would go for option 9:
9. Single PerC member, will see what comes my way whether online through PerC or not. 

@lullabyblossom
Wobzter's with a z ;P.
It used to be a with an s though, but I lost passwords too often when I was little xD.
Anyway, thanks for remaking this poll :]

Other than that I think the options are good .


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Wobzter said:


> I would go for option 9:
> 9. Single PerC member, will see what comes my way whether online through PerC or not.


Well I would agree or possibly simply add this to number 4 as another "/"

However the general idea of the post "mostly" relates to who has a relationship "from" PerC. Simply acknowledging marriage even to a non-PerC member simply shows "supposed" impossible intentions of being with someone from PerC as well, so it would qualify, but I think if you are simply seeking beyond PerC it wouldn't be relevant to the poll in "it's" form.

Or edit number 4 to simply say:

"4. Single PerC member, open to all ventures of a romantic relationship both PerC or non-PerC related."

To the OP: @lullabyblossom
Though in editing this makes me think about that. Do you mean "romantic" relationships or "platonic"? I mean I have plenty of "acquaintances" from here, never met any of them, some I would wish to for romantic purposes but again, what "kind" of relationship is being "polled"?


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Well I would agree or possibly simply add this to number 4 as another "/"
> 
> However the general idea of the post "mostly" relates to who has a relationship "from" PerC. Simply acknowledging marriage even to a non-PerC member simply shows "supposed" impossible intentions of being with someone from PerC as well, so it would qualify, but I think if you are simply seeking beyond PerC it wouldn't be relevant to the poll in "it's" form.


Fair point. 
I would like it if you add it in with 4 .

I'm a bit confused by your second paragraph, though. Don't really know if it's relevant...?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Wobzter said:


> I'm a bit confused by your second paragraph, though. Don't really know if it's relevant...?


The main idea of the poll in question is to determine whether people have met on PerC or not. Or if they wish to or not. Also wanted to find out how many have actually met on PerC.

Throwing in an option for someone who found/looking for someone offline, doesn't pertain to the poll.

I mean I know you put it could go "either/or" that's why I reworded my number 4 in an edit.
But basically anyone who found someone offline, isn't relevant to the poll. That would be more of a poll asking about your relationship status more than asking if you "met" someone here or not.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> The main idea of the poll in question is to determine whether people have met on PerC or not. Or if they wish to or not. Also wanted to find out how many have actually met on PerC.
> 
> Throwing in an option for someone who found/looking for someone offline, doesn't pertain to the poll.


Oh I see. 
But no, my suggestion for 9 was that, contrary to the majority of people in the world, I'm fine with meeting a SO through forums such as PerC - but I have as of yet not found somebody.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Wobzter said:


> Oh I see.
> But no, my suggestion for 9 was that, contrary to the majority of people in the world, I'm fine with meeting a SO through forums such as PerC - but I have as of yet not found somebody.


I think the other aspect she means as well is actually physically "meeting" someone, and also finding out who is just online "meeting" as well.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> I think the other aspect she means as well is actually physically "meeting" someone, and also finding out who is just online "meeting" as well.


So in my case, what would you choose?:
I currently have no interest in anyone. But when I do it *could* be someone from Perc, in which case I might physically meet her (or him). 
I can't really relate to 8 because that implies I don't even want to find my SO through PerC (or so it seems to me).
I can't really relate to 4 either because it seems exclusive.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Wobzter said:


> So in my case, what would you choose?:
> I currently have no interest in anyone. But when I do it *could* be someone from Perc, in which case I might physically meet her (or him).
> I can't really relate to 8 because that implies I don't even want to find my SO through PerC (or so it seems to me).
> I can't really relate to 4 either because it seems exclusive.


Well to follow the "intent" of the poll I would say (though really I can't since I'm not the creator so...), it really doesn't apply. Not all the polls apply to everyone. However we could word 4 like this.

4. Single PerC member, actively seeking PerC or non-PerC members to met or simply engage with.

Also could make it a checklist where a user could select more than one answer to accommodate those who have exes as PerC members but are still possibly looking again for another.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, a check-list sounds good!
And in case someone directly copies your work; you got a typo 
met --> meet*

And you're right about that not every polls applies to people, but I figured this wouldn't completely not apply to me... (yes, double negative)


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey friends - been gone all day but I'm happy to announce I've finally created another poll - - so I'll close this one. I'm sure this new one could also be improved, but I'm ready to move on :wink: Thanks for all your help and input and I hope it is more user-friendly. (First poll I've created - ever - btw.) lol

Take it Here

P.S. Is it possible to delete a poll?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

lullabyblossom said:


> Hey friends - been gone all day but I'm happy to announce I've finally created another poll - - so I'll close this one. I'm sure this new one could also be improved, but I'm ready to move on :wink: Thanks for all your help and input and I hope it is more user-friendly. (First poll I've created - ever - btw.) lol
> 
> Take it Here
> 
> P.S. Is it possible to delete a poll?


*shrugs*

Idk, message a mod.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

I'm answering this mostly because I'm nosy...Had a couple men approach me already, but it fizzled out...That's the vast majority of online relationships period though, they lack substance.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nope. While I knew this happened, I had no idea it was actually a thing :laughing: I guess I've never thought of PC as a dating site, but then again, if Trump Singles is real, anything can be.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Nah, never even thought about that.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

:laughing: 

My relationship with @Etherea started literally weeks after I voted on this poll 










I picked the last option then.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

There should be an option for 

"We met here, skype, wrote, etc and then DID meet and now we're serious"

aye @dlb


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Wheres so thirsty dreaming many option?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Didn't vote because the right option wasn't available, but yes I've been in one with a member of PerC. It started amazing and slowly went downhill. She was very quiet and started to get distant, so I called her a mute, and she dumped me. :laughing: I'll never forget because the next night I was almost driven off the road and into a concrete post when a semi trailer swung out wide in a tight turn they were going to fast into and later that week my boss was fired for sexual harassment. Anyways, if she didn't dump me I was about to dump her. 

Going back to our last conversation:
Her: Blah blah blah_...she was going on about some guy she met on Twitter. I got mad because she was claiming she couldn't get online to talk to me for a few days leading up to this conversation...we got into a back and forth about why she hasn't been online and when she was online she didn't say much. I pretty much carried the relationship and was getting sick of it. _
Me: What are you a mute (I knew this would piss her off)
Her: Nobody talks to me like that. I'm done. 
Me: Okay. Bye. 

I'd consider being in another again if the lucky lady lover was relatively close to me (live within 150 miles of me). :wink:


----------

